# Hurricane Matthew....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like some or all of the east coast is going to be affected.

We had 10" of rain last week so I'm expecting downed trees and such.

This is what prepping is all about....being prepared for what life throws at you.

If you live on the east coast...don't wait until the last minute to think about the storm.

Carry on.....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We are all ready getting things ready for Matthew to come here this weekend , just have to pick up a very few things this afternoon . The ground is already wet and I know we will have a lot of down trees this weekend . The power may go out , my friend is letting me use his extra generator if I need it . Thank God we prep for this kind of thing .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It would be time for the family to take that long awaited trip out west or far inland. To visit and scout out a new homestead. 

How do you prepare for 40 inches of rain and 150MPH winds??


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> It would be time for the family to take that long awaited trip out west or far inland. To visit and scout out a new homestead.
> 
> How do you prepare for 40 inches of rain and 150MPH winds??


 buy a sail boat . lol :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> ...
> 
> How do you prepare for 40 inches of rain and 150MPH winds??


Some insist on plenty of alcohol, idiot friends and a video camera...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Meanwhile in the states, a Hurricane Watch is in effect from Deerfield Beach, Florida to the Volusia/Brevard county line and a Tropical Storm Watch is in effect from the Florida Keys to south of Deerfield Beach.


I hope everyone has everything they need. Those areas are going to have empty shelves in the stores. Stay safe!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have 4 cases of water, Water filtration kits from Lifestraw, plenty of cat food, and plenty of canned food and 1.5 bottles of propane.
I use LED flashlights, and I need some duct tape and a few minor things. If its above a 2, we are gone.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How far up the East coast is it gonna hit? I know this will sound terrible, but I confess I actually think hurricanes are so exciting. Not that I want anyones home destroyed, but yeah. 

We knocked down all the pine trees along side the house after Sandy hit. Didn't want another one of those hitting the house. 

Only I don't have my treadle sewing machine yet!!! No hurricanes until after next weekend, please.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My Brother and wife just made a move to Patrick AFB in FL in June and about set to ride out their first such storm/Matthew. His home is 4.5 miles from the water, but he anticipates quite the blow.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

At my place, 22 miles inland, we will pick up the front and back yard. Put stuff in the shed, and try to get my outdoor cat inside...Need leather gloves for that...
But, without a generator, I should do just fine. I will put milk jugs of water in freezer to assist in keeping things cooler longer if power goes out.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

For you shortwave radio listeners out there... Voice of America -Haiti Shortwave coverage

Hurricane Matthew: VOA adds emergency shortwave coverage for Haiti | The SWLing Post


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The 1:00 PM update today puts it as a cat 2 when passing by Jacksonville, Fla Thursday, with the center 50-100 miles off shore.
We are 45 miles inland from there, so we should survive.
The latest track shows landfall as a cat 2 right on the South Carolina/North Carolina border.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> ...I know this will sound terrible, but I confess I actually think hurricanes are so exciting. Not that I want anyones home destroyed, but yeah...


Me, too! Big storms get my blood pumping. The last time we had a tornado warning, my wife was in the basement with the cat and the radio, and I was on the front porch with my shirt off.

I have had the great fortune to have been under the edges of two hurricanes onboard ships at sea. Fantastic!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Me, too! Big storms get my blood pumping. The last time we had a tornado warning, my wife was in the basement with the cat and the radio, and I was on the front porch with my shirt off.
> 
> I have had the great fortune to have been under the edges of two hurricanes onboard ships at sea. Fantastic!


You should try it with just a loin cloth. Exhilarating


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We lived on the Gulf Coast. When my old Dad was still alive he would park his crappiest vehicle under the biggest oldest pine tree in our yard in hopes of totaling the old car. He never uttered the words "insurance settlement" but my suspicions grew as I got older...:vs_worry:



Annie said:


> How far up the East coast is it gonna hit? I know this will sound terrible, but I confess I actually think hurricanes are so exciting. Not that I want anyones home destroyed, but yeah.
> 
> We knocked down all the pine trees along side the house after Sandy hit. Didn't want another one of those hitting the house.
> 
> Only I don't have my treadle sewing machine yet!!! No hurricanes until after next weekend, please.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I was a kid, we would go to the jetty at the Palm Beach Inlet and hug the handrail as the huge waves crashed over us.
Luckily no one ever got smashed on the rocks and killed.
Later, we graduated to driving around the deserted streets in 90 MPH winds while we were 3 sheets to the wind ourselves.

Now, having survived to reach age 68, I'm a little bit smarter about some things.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

SGG said:


> You should try it with just a loin cloth. Exhilarating


Are we talking about loin cloths again? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, Nikki Haley declared state of emergency. And told everyone to fill up. Holy heck, gas was stupid. Glad I drive a corolla. But wifes Jeep Liberty needed gas. 2 hours. I also filled some five gallon cans this morning. The lady said she was out, out of regular, so I got super.. Took bag off pump handle and filled up.
This showed me how delicate this place we live in is. 
I will prep more from now on, no doubt, and store gas (ethanol free) in the shed in 5 gallon containers.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SCDOT: All four lanes of I-26 eastbound will be reversed from I-526 to I-77 Wednesday | WCIV



> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCIV) - The South Carolina Department of Transportation has released its plan to reverse lanes as part of Wednesday's evacuation in preparation for Hurricane Matthew.
> 
> All lanes of I-26 eastbound will be reversed from the I-526 interchange in North Charleston all the way to I-77 in Lexington County. That's about 97 miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's a good weather site Mike's Weather Page... powered by Sparks Energy! looks like it might wrap around & re hit the southern east coast. I guess you call this a 2 banger. If this happens good by Miami

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783533672196612104Alan


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We are now all ready for what may happen when Matthew hits us . WE spent a few extra dollars but we will have this stuff for the winter if needed . The store shelves were bare , we got all of the things we wanted , this time . I added a few things to my prepp list to add to stock up on for latter needs . My prayers are with everyone in Matthews path .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> It would be time for the family to take that long awaited trip out west or far inland. To visit and scout out a new homestead.
> 
> How do you prepare for 40 inches of rain and 150MPH winds??


Two ways come to mind: get the heck away form the coast to high ground or bend over gab both ankles and kiss you a$$ good bye.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I live in Palm Bay, FL....and I'm hoping that I won't be homeless come Saturday.

Currently with my wife and son in the Florida Panhandle where my wife is currently stationed, and can't get back to our permanent home to board it up until after passage. One can only hope and pray.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

My prayers are with all of you in it's path. I grew up on the coast and I understand what it is like.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> It would be time for the family to take that long awaited trip out west or far inland. To visit and scout out a new homestead.
> 
> How do you prepare for 40 inches of rain and 150MPH winds??


The same way you prepare for a freight training coming straight at you, get the hell out of the way!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Slippy said:


> We lived on the Gulf Coast. When my old Dad was still alive he would park his crappiest vehicle under the biggest oldest pine tree in our yard in hopes of totaling the old car. He never uttered the words "insurance settlement" but my suspicions grew as I got older...:vs_worry:


Funny stuff there Slip, it reminds me of my father who never re-roofed anything just because it was needed. He always waited for that Rocky MT Hail Storm that was sure to come along and get him a insurance settlement, and then he would make his boys (6) do the job, and pocket the difference.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can hear RPD boarding up his windows from my house. Stay safe Rice Daddy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Robie said:


> Looks like some or all of the east coast is going to be affected.
> 
> We had 10" of rain last week so I'm expecting downed trees and such.
> 
> ...


One of my best old pals and his cute young wife are insurance adjusting storm troopers. He needs another hurricane to round out his big nest egg prior to retirement. We try to pray for nice hurricanes which run up high claims but dont hurt anybody. What are friends for?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> One of my best old pals and his cute young wife are insurance adjusting storm troopers. He needs another hurricane to round out his big nest egg prior to retirement. We try to pray for nice hurricanes which run up high claims but dont hurt anybody. What are friends for?


I have a good friend that made 20,000 in 2 weeks adjusting the Baton Rouge flood. There's substantial money vs work performed in Insurance adjusting. Same guy was paid 2,000 a claim after Katrina to go measure slab foundations in coastal Mississippi. Nothing was left but the concrete.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Any updates @rice paddy daddy?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy, 
I live south and east of RPD by about 30 miles.
Currently, we are expecting 8-12 inches of rain, property damage, loss of power for an extended period, damaged bridges and of course no work (jobs).
I am prepped for about 3 weeks. We'll see how it goes. 

The NOAA 5 am update shows Hurr. Matthew tracking more eastward. 
More eastward would be better.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I know that Houston has a lot of power crews ready to roll in after the storm passes. Having been through these things I don't wish them on anyone. Stay safe and keep your heads down RPD, TS, and all those in the path of the storm.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Our son lives right on the Atlantic beach in Melbourne, FL - not good. They are evacuating this morning to Orlando and who knows when they will be able to return and if anything will be left. Appears the eyewall will go right over their place and no they don't own it, they rent.



Scary stuff. When we lived in Saint Cloud, FL we had three eyewalls go right over our ranch in 2004 but they were not cat 4 hurricanes.

1895gunner


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My wife and I lost our home when Andrew hit South Fla. , I know the feeling when you have to evacuate . my prayers are for everyone in Matthews path . Be safe , God Bless you all .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> My wife and I lost our home when Andrew hit South Fla. , I know the feeling when you have to evacuate . my prayers are for everyone in Matthews path . Be safe , God Bless you all .


How did insurance deal with it


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> How did insurance deal with it


It took two years for my insurance to pay for my car , boat , house and what was in it . The car and boat was quick , the house and what I have insured took the longest . That's why I do not deal with State Farm any more . I have to fight with them on things I had and it was covered on my policy , but they didn't want to pay the full coverage for them . In the long run I did get the payment in full .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Watching the Weather Channel. A few minutes ago, a couple from Wisconsin was interviewed on the beach. They stated they are not going to evacuate, likening it to a blizzard back home. They stated it is going to be an adventure and it'll be A-OK in about three days.

There is no doubt that they are not members of prepperforums.net.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Watching the Weather Channel. A few minutes ago, a couple from Wisconsin was interviewed on the beach. They stated they are not going to evacuate, likening it to a blizzard back home. They stated it is going to be an adventure and it'll be A-OK in about three days.
> 
> There is no doubt that they are not members of prepperforums.net.


If they are still alive I would love to hear an interview with them in three days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Watching the Weather Channel. A few minutes ago, a couple from Wisconsin was interviewed on the beach. They stated they are not going to evacuate, likening it to a blizzard back home. They stated it is going to be an adventure and it'll be A-OK in about three days.
> 
> There is no doubt that they are not members of prepperforums.net.


The Florida governor has said, repeatedly, in each news conference he has done, that if anyone refuses to leave an evacuation zone help will not come to them. First responder lives will not be risked to save them.
11:00 AM update puts the track a little closer to Jax. Out here in the boonies it will be heavy rain, and the computer is showing wind gusts of 55 MPH. We can handle that, but the inevitable loss of power will be our biggest problem. Wife and I can exist without electricity, BUT our water comes from a well, and the animals consume a lot of water.
The well guy showed me how to temporarily convert the main well pump to 110 volts from 220, and gave me a hand drawn diagram of how to make a pig tail to plug into the generator and where to wire it to the pump.

After cleaning the gum and varnish out of the carburetor (the needle valve was stuck in its seat, among other things) I have the generator running, and have 17 gal of gas for it. My plan is to only run it as needed to keep the freezers solid, pump water, and maybe run a fan for an hour or so at any one time.
In the past, electricity has been down for weeks after a big storm.
Other than that, we have plenty of food, water stored in every container in the house including coolers, pots and pans. The aerator that removes the sulpher from the water holds 200 gallons, but requires its own pump to move that into the pipes, so I'm thinking buckets.

I-95 coming north from Miami, West Palm Beach, etc, is reportedly coming to gridlock. Already some down there are without electricity. I-10, which is the main road west from Jacksonville and the Jax beaches is loading up.

An hour ago I rode up to Folkston, Georgia to top off fuel - not much traffic, no lines at gas pumps. However, the only grocery store in town was packed and rapidly running out of essentials.

We are as ready as we can be here at the farm. I have done all I can, and have asked God to please watch over us.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is our governor telling people "this storm will kill you".
https://weather.com/news/news/hurricane-matthew-florida

Governor Scott is detested by liberals. They are driven into insane, spittle spewing, mouth foaming, puddles of goo the same way they did with George Bush. That's why I love the guy!! I was hoping Trump would pick him for VP.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I-4, the main east-west between Daytona Beach and Tampa, has been made westbound only. And as of right now the word is traffic is at a stand still.

In Florida, a very large portion of the population lives along the coasts. And there are not many major highways. They fill up fast.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Our son just said they got to their hotel in Orlando coming from Melbourne, it took over three hours for a normal 38 minute commute. Bumper to bumper all the way with all lanes moving West. Crazy!

1895gunner


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We my family and our church prayer group) are praying for you and others that will be hit by Matthew.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone please watch this.
Tom Wills has been with Channel 4 for many, many years. He is well loved and respected.
Here he lays out what Matthew is likely to do to Northeast Florida/Southeast Georgia.
My wife and I are remaining here with our animals. It is the choice we made.

Watch Tom Wills' impassioned plea for people to evacuate


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There is no excuse. There is no adventure in dying or watching your loved ones dying.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> There is no excuse. There is no adventure in dying or watching your loved ones dying.


Ain't looking for adventure here. We are not just going to drive away and leave our livestock. It is too late for that anyway.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a cousin in Port Orange who says he's staying and riding it out. He just moved there last year from pa and has no idea what he's getting into.

I'm up in the foothills and far away from the coast.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ain't looking for adventure here. We are not just going to drive away and leave our livestock. It is too late for that anyway.


Maybe part of your prepps should be a cattle trailer or two?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Godspeed RPD, stay safe and keep your head down!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I had posted this in Communications earlier....Posting it here in case anyone wants to try their post SHTF listening skills...


Hurricane Watch Frequencies

These are Single Sideband (SSB) and can be picked up on a few shortwave radio's with a BFO (SSB CAPABLE) and pretty much all HF Amateur Radio's .

International SATERN Net: 14.265 MHz (USB) Health & Welfare Traffic

Hurricane Watch Net (HWN): 14.325 MHz (USB), 7.268 MHz (LSB): Weather data and
storm reports from stations in affected area.

VHF and UHF...forget it unless your 5 miles from where it's happening! 

Think of this situation as a trial in case SHTF! If you listen for a while and can hear activity you should be able to hear during a SHTF incident. The 14.325 and 14.265 should be heard today and in evenings to a certain point. The 7.268 will be active during the evening hours probably 6pm eastern on before the band goes long and then should be heard from Florida to California.

If you only have shortwave radio's you can try adding to the antenna's with just a copper wire...twist it on or use a clip. A quarter wave on 14 mhz is about 16 feet perfectly matched and 7 mhz is 33 feet for a perfect quarter wave dipole. Listen for a bit and if you cant hear anything...might wanna go back to the drawing board! Ask questions too! I can help!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Hurricane Nicole to join Hurricane Matthew?

Yea she's out there and headed toward him!

National Hurricane Center


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ain't looking for adventure here. We are not just going to drive away and leave our livestock. It is too late for that anyway.





Boss Dog said:


> Maybe part of your prepps should be a cattle trailer or two?


Gotta have a place to take them. Chickens in a stock trailer....eehhh. Can be done, but..
I'm with you RPD. I understand the decision and why. Hang in there. Good luck, man.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

While watching the WeatherChannel coverage, heard the Governor of Florida say that even with all the ports closed, they had enough gasoline to last 6 days of normal use. Just a piece of information to file away for possible future use.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

During times of bad storms...I always start to think about the days, way back when, when they had no clue these hurricanes or tornadoes would be coming.

One minute you are out in the field, barn or wherever...enjoying the bright beautiful day and a few hours later...you watch everything you own destroyed.

I think the one thing with all this tech stuff that I rely on the most is "Radar Express" app on my cell-phone. I can see in real time when it's going to rain/storm and plan my day (or hours) by it.

Stay safe you folks!!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The 1900 Galveston hurricane killed between 6,000-12,000 people, 8,000 seems to be the number most agree on. The stench of death could be smelled for miles. People died buried in the debris piles because no one could get to them fast enough. 

The dead were placed on barges and taken to sea and dumped but some of them washed back up on the beach. After that, they decided to burn the bodies on the beach. 

Whiskey was given to the men that collected the bodies to help them cope with the task.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Maybe part of your prepps should be a cattle trailer or two?


Got a $40,000 (when new) Exxis 4 horse slant load gooseneck trailer with 12 feet of living quarters in the front. Wife's truck is necessarily stout to pull it - Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty diesel crew cab 4WD. It's a real cowgirl or cowboy set up.
Problem is, when the decision should have been made to get out several days ago, the center was projected to be 50 to 100 miles off shore. And since we are 46 miles inland 
it would have been nothing more than a summer shower (Florida style summer shower).
If it had been forecast to make a direct hit on our shore and move inland to us, we would have been gone by now.

Just now watching the local update, in our area the winds are projected to be 45 MPH with gusts to 60. That is not a problem whatsoever. The beaches, however, are going to get hammered, and the barrier islands will most likely be covered by the storm surge. These are the people who either leave or die.
In our area, only two families that I know of have left. Everyone else is still here. 
Not only are we 46 miles inland, our area is the highest in the county - topo map shows our place as being 33 meters above sea level.

Local news just now reported cops said only one-in-five people have evacuated the Jacksonville beaches area. THOSE are the people who are going to be in deep kimchee.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> The 1900 Galveston hurricane killed between 6,000-12,000 people, 8,000 seems to be the number most agree on. The stench of death could be smelled for miles. People died buried in the debris piles because no one could get to them fast enough.
> 
> The dead were placed on barges and taken to sea and dumped but some of them washed back up on the beach. After that, they decided to burn the bodies on the beach.
> 
> Whiskey was given to the men that collected the bodies to help them cope with the task.


OMG!!! I didn't know that!!! What a task to have!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> While watching the WeatherChannel coverage, heard the Governor of Florida say that even with all the ports closed, they had enough gasoline to last 6 days of normal use. Just a piece of information to file away for possible future use.


True, but unless the station is one with a generator that gas is useless in a power outage.
There are two gas stations in our little town, and one was run dry yesterday afternoon.
I went across into Georgia, and there was plenty of gas and no lines. But then, they have 4 stations and a truck stop.
Our 3 vehicles are toped off, got an extra 5 jerry cans of diesel and 17 gallons of non-ethanol gas, and 2 gallons of mixed oil/gas for the chain saw.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Got a $40,000 (when new) Exxis 4 horse slant load gooseneck trailer with 12 feet of living quarters in the front. Wife's truck is necessarily stout to pull it - Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty diesel crew cab 4WD. It's a real cowgirl or cowboy set up.
> Problem is, when the decision should have been made to get out several days ago, the center was projected to be 50 to 100 miles off shore. And since we are 46 miles inland
> it would have been nothing more than a summer shower (Florida style summer shower).
> If it had been forecast to make a direct hit on our shore and move inland to us, we would have been gone by now.
> ...


Stay safe my friend. We still haven't had that cup of coffee yet. :vs_coffee:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Stay safe my friend. We still haven't had that cup of coffee yet. :vs_coffee:


Next year's 5th Infantry Division reunion will be in Kansas City. Maybe I need to take the southern route back home - through Texas.:vs_peace:

I carry some GOOD coffee in my travel trailer. :vs_coffee:
:vs_shake:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Next year's 5th Infantry Division reunion will be in Kansas City. Maybe I need to take the southern route back home - through Texas.:vs_peace:
> 
> I carry some GOOD coffee in my travel trailer. :vs_coffee:
> :vs_shake:


Now that would be cool. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Next year's 5th Infantry Division reunion will be in Kansas City. Maybe I need to take the southern route back home - through Texas.:vs_peace:
> 
> I carry some GOOD coffee in my travel trailer. :vs_coffee:
> :vs_shake:


Stay safe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought this is interesting.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I wasn't paying real close attention since I'm not directly affected but, kept wondering why they were worrying about Matthew bouncing back at Florida again. Then I saw this, and Nicole just became a cat 1 hurricane. 
.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the thing about a repeat performance...

Matt' s taking a lot of energy out of the atmosphere and the sea. Crossing over the same path is not good for the storm.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As of now " 3:00 am 10/7/2016 , the news said if Matthew and Nicole meet up together it will be trouble for the Carolinas , they may hit us are a cat 4 , that will be bad for us .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope all in the path of this storm are well and on high ground this am. Stay safe you guys.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Random observation/thoughts: how soon will it be before we hear this hurricane is caused by global warming? The government is saying to have 3 days of supplies but I just saw on tv that power will be out for weeks....if someone makes fun of you for being a prepped just point to disasters like this.....I see people on tv loading their vehicles with food, water, batteries, plywood to cover windows, etc. When I lived in Savannah I had a stock of food, water, batteries, and plywood precut and labeled for my windows. I had never even heard of prepares at that time, but it just seemed to be common sense to check on things like that at the beginning of hurricane season.

My prayers go out to those who are affected by this hurricane and for reason or another are unable to evacuate. I think that if there is one thing to be glad about is that we have the technology to give advanced warning several days if not weeks ahead of time. What worries me the most are emergencies that come on so quickly or is so vast that if you aren't home and already prepared.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Be safe my friends. My prayers and thoughts go with you.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Knotacare said:


> Here's a good weather site Mike's Weather Page... powered by Sparks Energy! looks like it might wrap around & re hit the southern east coast. I guess you call this a 2 banger. If this happens good by Miami
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783533672196612104Alan


I saw this 2 days ago & this is not good , sure feel for those caught up in this mess. Funny how the media is always a day or 2 behind what's staring them in the face..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The media is really hyping this up..Its serious no doubt, but 24/7, emergency messages to cell phones (which I turned off),etc etc and Shepard Smiths commentary on Fox was epic.. as he said everyone is going to die, and your kids..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Unprepared natives fighting over water bottles at the Walmarts!

'Hurricane Matthew panic' sparks supermarket brawl as two women scrap over last case of water - Mirror Online


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The Unprepared natives fighting over water bottles at the Walmarts!
> 
> 'Hurricane Matthew panic' sparks supermarket brawl as two women scrap over last case of water - Mirror Online


Limbaugh brought this scenario up yesterday.

When you have "people" calling 911 because McDonald's has run out of French Fries...and that person wants to talk with Obama.....you can imagine the feeling if the supermarket shelves are empty.

It would never dawn on folks to uh....gee....maybe....what if.....could you possibly....how 'bout....*turn on your tap and fill up a milk jug you cretins*.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> The media is really hyping this up..Its serious no doubt, but 24/7, emergency messages to cell phones (which I turned off),etc etc and Shepard Smiths commentary on Fox was epic.. as he said everyone is going to die, and your kids..


He can get dressed up in a suit all day long and pretend to be a serious news person.

When push comes to shove...he has shown over and over, he is just a "girly-man".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Went down to the next town south of us, about 15 miles, to meet up for an already scheduled ride along with a sheriff's deputy.
I didn't have the number of the Sgt who arranged this to see if it was still on, so I took the ride down.
Waited 45 minutes, sub-station was locked, no one about, no cruiser ever came to pick me up.
So, here I am back home drinking coffee and eating donuts I was able to get at the one place that was open.
Got the TV on, sound muted, just watching the film of damage & action down state. Right now it's off Daytona, about 100 miles away. Heavy rain bands on the way.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Robie said:


> Looks like some or all of the east coast is going to be affected.
> 
> We had 10" of rain last week so I'm expecting downed trees and such.
> 
> ...


Exactly Robie, it doesn't have to be an SHTF for prepping to pay off. Last winter we were snowed in for a few days, luckily I was off work so I had no place I needed to go. Of course, I had enough supplies that a few days was nothing at all. Probably be surprised at the people whose in trouble after just a day or so. Prepping is being prepared. 
Our hearts go out to the people in the path of Mathew, be safe.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm signing off for now. Too much other stuff going on to concentrate on PF.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Nobody wants to bring up what Matt Drudge posted on twitter yesterday?!
He basically said that the hurricane stuff was a conspiracy.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm signing off for now. Too much other stuff going on to concentrate on PF.


Be safe!!! <hugs>


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> Limbaugh brought this scenario up yesterday.
> 
> When you have "people" calling 911 because McDonald's has run out of French Fries...and that person wants to talk with Obama.....you can imagine the feeling if the supermarket shelves are empty.
> 
> It would never dawn on folks to uh....gee....maybe....what if.....could you possibly....how 'bout....*turn on your tap and fill up a milk jug you cretins*.


trouble is the magic free food card doesn't fill those used milk jugs ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The Unprepared natives fighting over water bottles at the Walmarts!
> 
> 'Hurricane Matthew panic' sparks supermarket brawl as two women scrap over last case of water - Mirror Online


here's the UTube of the battle over water .... 




I posted elsewhere - that this is a prime example why you should never ever consider handing out supplies to the sheeple during a serious SHTF ....

take this two freeking black manics and add in racial tension along with guns - you'd have a frontyard full of bodies over a pound of rice ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just saw a Fake Book post by one of my dear old Storm Trooper insurance check writer pals. He and his lovely bride in the same profession was hammering down headed East in their big Class A pusher which pulls a Prius on a trailer. They was Lousiana at the time. Know they would appreciate any extra prayers a person might have. That would be Danny and Cheryl. They are Okies at the present but originally from Floydada. He also answers to being called Tubby. I have a picture of him and I around here somewhere if it might help anybody pray more efficaciously.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Speed boats?

http://media.point2.com/p2a/htmltext/15df/4603/7fea/6e4f317428c70de9751e/original.jpg


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Musta been a lot of sinning going on around that place. Thats a bunch of water.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The same old story-- some will stay put because " it doesn't seem so bad', only to find out it is worse.
People are stupid!

When you live 2 feet above sea level, and they predict 10 foot surge-- get the hell out!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

We survived! Minimal damage as the hurricane jogged a bit east before transiting our area of Brevard County. Our house is about 9 miles inland from the coast. As a result, we got no more than tropical storm level winds at my house. 

Three screen panels on my pool enclosure destroyed. One of my papaya trees is bent over to the ground. Empty lots on both sides of my house are now lakes. My "Don't Tread On Me" flag and pole is missing, and the metal pole that held my four bird feeders is destroyed along with the bird houses.

No broken windows, flooding, or other damage. VERY VERY lucky. We dodged a HUGE bullet. Areas north of us along the coast are not so lucky, and there's still hours and hours of damage to come in Florida, Georgia, South and North Carolinas...and then Matthew will circle around and try again at Southern Florida, and potentially into the Gulf of Mexico!

WHEW!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You where lucky , I pray it doesn't turn around , I know we are in for a good one here , we are as ready as can be for now . my neighbor went to the store a little bit ago and said the shelves were empty he got what he needed , he was very lucky , there was NO milk , bread , eggs , or can goods left on the shelves he said . We are all stocked up only because we are preppers . We will have to restock after the storm . I just need to get a generator to be ready for the next time something happens . I did get 300 rounds of .22LR for $15 yesterday at Walmart , the last three boxes they had . they were out of 9mm , .45 , 357 , .223, 5.56 , they had very little .44 , 10 mm , 7mm . They had a in store sale one day only on .22 rifles 25% off all of them , the line was long for them .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Robie said:


> Limbaugh brought this scenario up yesterday.
> 
> When you have "people" calling 911 because McDonald's has run out of French Fries...and that person wants to talk with Obama.....you can imagine the feeling if the supermarket shelves are empty.
> 
> It would never dawn on folks to uh....gee....maybe....what if.....could you possibly....how 'bout....*turn on your tap and fill up a milk jug you cretins*.


I got put on a CPAP for sleep apnea a while back and the model they gave me uses a humidifier so I have to fill it up with water every other night or so. Since around here most of our water is hard I use distilled that you can get from the store for less than a buck per gallon. Every time I empty a jug I refill it from the tap and put it in the garage beside my cases of bottled water just in case.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> You where lucky , I pray it doesn't turn around , I know we are in for a good one here , we are as ready as can be for now . my neighbor went to the store a little bit ago and said the shelves were empty he got what he needed , he was very lucky , there was NO milk , bread , eggs , or can goods left on the shelves he said . We are all stocked up only because we are preppers . We will have to restock after the storm . I just need to get a generator to be ready for the next time something happens . I did get 300 rounds of .22LR for $15 yesterday at Walmart , the last three boxes they had . they were out of 9mm , .45 , 357 , .223, 5.56 , they had very little .44 , 10 mm , 7mm . They had a in store sale one day only on .22 rifles 25% off all of them , the line was long for them .


Back when the crisis hit in 2013 around here all they consistently had on the shelf in handgun was .40, 44 mag, and a few oddball cals. Shotgun ammo was avaible in all gauges and types. Rifle ammo was limited to 30-30, 30-06, 243, 270, and 7mm.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> The media is really hyping this up..Its serious no doubt, but 24/7, emergency messages to cell phones (which I turned off),etc etc and Shepard Smiths commentary on Fox was epic.. as he said everyone is going to die, and your kids..


Gets them away from reporting on hillary scandals.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Nobody wants to bring up what Matt Drudge posted on twitter yesterday?!
> He basically said that the hurricane stuff was a conspiracy.


It's obama's fault.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's Saturday morning and things are going south and Matthew hasn't even hit yet , I just heard on my scanner that there are trees down in four places in the city here , we still have power , but we don't know for how long , the wind is picking up to 30 mph gust , it's going to be a long weekend . It's been raining for two days now the ground is soaked . just a update from here in Sanford , NC .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> It's Saturday morning and things are going south and Matthew hasn't even hit yet , I just heard on my scanner that there are trees down in four places in the city here , we still have power , but we don't know for how long , the wind is picking up to 30 mph gust , it's going to be a long weekend . It's been raining for two days now the ground is soaked . just a update from here in Sanford , NC .


Stay safe my friend!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son2's Electrical Lineman Crew from Georgia Power/The Southern Company are in Savannah, GA area to restore power. Texted with him last night, they are in for a big big job. Prayers for all the Electrical Workers on the East Coast.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> It's Saturday morning and things are going south and Matthew hasn't even hit yet , I just heard on my scanner that there are trees down in four places in the city here , we still have power , but we don't know for how long , the wind is picking up to 30 mph gust , it's going to be a long weekend . It's been raining for two days now the ground is soaked . just a update from here in Sanford , NC .


Hang tuff TS


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Son2's Electrical Lineman Crew from Georgia Power/The Southern Company are in Savannah, GA area to restore power. Texted with him last night, they are in for a big big job. Prayers for all the Electrical Workers on the East Coast.


Kudos to your son. Yell him slow is fast/safe, and fast is death. Be safe...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Speed boats?
> 
> http://media.point2.com/p2a/htmltext/15df/4603/7fea/6e4f317428c70de9751e/original.jpg


This photo is from 2009, not Hurricane Matthew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to understand why in todays world, people still have to run out and empty the stores at times like this. Weather and news they know it could be coming still they do not prepare. Still I wish them the best . Those of you that were ready I hope your prep work paid off.


----------



## MajRags (Sep 26, 2016)

I was reading for a big one here in North East virginia. Looks like it's weakened considerably. Lots of rain. Moderate wind with some occasional stiff gusts. 

I'll be honest, I was hoping for something more. 
Ah well. Might not even lose power. Poor test. There is still time I suppose. It's still thumping our area. Radar shows im in the heart of what's left.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Son2's Electrical Lineman Crew from Georgia Power/The Southern Company are in Savannah, GA area to restore power. Texted with him last night, they are in for a big big job. Prayers for all the Electrical Workers on the East Coast.


We have a restaurant chain in JAX called "Maple Street Biscuit Company".
Today all first responders and utility worker get free breakfast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RPD finally able to report in.
The wife and I are just fine, horses really mellow about the whole affair, hens and roosters wet but OK.
We had some minor property damage, a tree down across one of the perimeter fences, a Sears metal "shed in a box" that has served me well for 17 years is history as well as some cypress, mahogany and other woods that were inside. I'll try to dry the boards, but the cypress will most likely warp.
No power from Noon Friday until 8 PM Saturday, but the Coleman Powermate 5,000 watt generator saved $1,000 worth of frozen food in two freezers plus gave us a light, fan, and TV news.
Unfortunately, our wifi modem runs off the phone line, and Windstream still has not gotten back 100%. We are using our Go-Phone pay-as-you-go modem that we keep for emergencies. We only have limited data available, 2 gigs per month, whatever the heck that is.

What a blessing it was to have the power restored and have running water again! So nice to have a shower. And the A/C is worth its weight in gold here in Florida.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> RPD finally able to report in.
> The wife and I are just fine, horses really mellow about the whole affair, hens and roosters wet but OK.
> We had some minor property damage, a tree down across one of the perimeter fences, a Sears metal "shed in a box" that has served me well for 17 years is history as well as some cypress, mahogany and other woods that were inside. I'll try to dry the boards, but the cypress will most likely warp.
> No power from Noon Friday until 8 PM Saturday, but the Coleman Powermate 5,000 watt generator saved $1,000 worth of frozen food in two freezers plus gave us a light, fan, and TV news.
> Unfortunately, our wifi modem runs off the phone line, and Windstream still has not gotten back 100%. We are using our Go-Phone pay-as-you-go modem that we keep for emergencies. We only have limited data available, 2 gigs per month, whatever the heck that is.


Great news!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Update from Targetshooter just in via text. No power, no water, says he is glad he was stocked up.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I really appreciate people checking in. Very happy to hear that most of you have only minimal damage and made it through the storm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prayers for @Targetshooter and all.

I watched some footage on rescues in NC and it was a beautiful morning but the water was still rising.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We had no issues other than an Oak out back started rocking back and forth. Tore up the flagstone and now is angled towards my shed, which is also my outdoor cats home. So, we are having a tree company come out and take it down. We have three houses and the shed it could potentially hit. You could feel it under the deck as the roots were flexing. Of all trees, i wouldnt have expected the oak to be a problem. 
In our neighborhood we had bradford pears and pines come down. Cat 2 in our area..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure glad the situation was not as dire as predicted. Old boy on the radio yesterday was telling some odd tales about some big town in Fla. (Ed Wallace..a show called Wheels on AM 570) He said since the politicians told everybody to leave or die..there was a massive run on gas stations to fill up which ran the gas stations out of gas. Which all the escapees plugged up the roads so they had to use roads through the Everglades which always get flooded in a storm. Since Florida gets near all its gas by Tanker...and the storm was still going..prob be weeks before a tanker can arrive to replenish the stocks. So now all the undead folks aint got no gas. Surely he did not make all that stuff up.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Totally unscathed here, but there was a bit of a run on the stores, but not as bad as Black Friday. Lol. I'm hearing about food, fuel and fresh water shortages on the other side of Florida.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Sure glad the situation was not as dire as predicted. Old boy on the radio yesterday was telling some odd tales about some big town in Fla. (Ed Wallace..a show called Wheels on AM 570) He said since the politicians told everybody to leave or die..there was a massive run on gas stations to fill up which ran the gas stations out of gas. Which all the escapees plugged up the roads so they had to use roads through the Everglades which always get flooded in a storm. Since Florida gets near all its gas by Tanker...and the storm was still going..prob be weeks before a tanker can arrive to replenish the stocks. So now all the undead folks aint got no gas. Surely he did not make all that stuff up.


There are only 3 main ways to get out of South Florida. Due west on Alligator Alley, north on !-95, or up thru the center on the Florida Turnpike.

The town nearby us (northwest of Jacksonville) has 2 gas stations. One was dry by Friday morning, the other had gas right on through and in fact I saw a tanker truck there this morning refiling.
The town on the Georgia side of the state line has 4 stations plus a truck stop. They had plenty of fuel and there weren't even any lines.
Of course, we are off the beaten path, I-95 is 20 miles away through the woods and people who were not from around here wouldn't even be aware we existed. Which is a very good thing for us preppers.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I did notice that society is very unprepared and fragile. We did fine. We had a few things that would have been nice, but not necessary..
We went to Waffle House today, just because we were out and Cracker Barrel had no employees to cover everything needed. But Waffle House could not cover, smother and cap my has browns. And they had no bacon.. Horrible. 
So, prepping is definitely something suburbans need to do, and really be vigilante.
I did save a baby squirrel, as i built a little enclosure, plenty of bedding and a blanket till momma squirrel was able to retrieve it this morning.. Awesome to help out nature..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After a power outage, The Waffle House is the last place I'm going. Unless I'm looking for a dead body in the walk in freezer...just sayin'



Steve40th said:


> I did notice that society is very unprepared and fragile. We did fine. We had a few things that would have been nice, but not necessary..
> We went to Waffle House today, just because we were out and Cracker Barrel had no employees to cover everything needed. But Waffle House could not cover, smother and cap my has browns. And they had no bacon.. Horrible.
> So, prepping is definitely something suburbans need to do, and really be vigilante.
> I did save a baby squirrel, as i built a little enclosure, plenty of bedding and a blanket till momma squirrel was able to retrieve it this morning.. Awesome to help out nature..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I did notice that society is very unprepared and fragile. We did fine. We had a few things that would have been nice, but not necessary..
> We went to Waffle House today, just because we were out and Cracker Barrel had no employees to cover everything needed. But Waffle House could not cover, smother and cap my has browns. And they had no bacon.. Horrible.
> So, prepping is definitely something suburbans need to do, and really be vigilante.
> I did save a baby squirrel, as i built a little enclosure, plenty of bedding and a blanket till momma squirrel was able to retrieve it this morning.. Awesome to help out nature..


Steve,

You must be high, drunk, lost or badly mistaken. If they cant cover, smother, and cap hash browns ..... it ain't no Waffle House. Pay no mind to Slippy hatin' on the Waffle House, he gets enough idiotic look backs from them toothless gals he hires to work in his bordello.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Steve,
> 
> You must be high, drunk, lost or badly mistaken. If they cant cover, smother, and cap hash browns ..... it ain't no Waffle House. Pay no mind to Slippy hatin' on the Waffle House, he gets enough idiotic look backs from them toothless gals he hires to work in his bordello.


Huddle House was formed by disgruntled Waffle House employees. I like employee empowerment, so HH is my place. 
Although, if there is no HH around, then I will go to WH. But just because they have better coffee than Dunkin Donuts (that's my story and I'm stickin to it).

And what the heck is this hash browns stuff. Real Southerners eat grits! Aka "Georgia Icecream".


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Huddle House was formed by disgruntled Waffle House employees. I like employee empowerment, so HH is my place.
> Although, if there is no HH around, then I will go to WH. But just because they have better coffee than Dunkin Donuts (that's my story and I'm stickin to it).
> 
> And what the heck is this hash browns stuff. Real Southerners eat grits! Aka "Georgia Icecream".


Okay, you got me on the grits. I have failed everyone here. But, I do real grits allot.. just not at Awful Waffle.. Hash browns are just tasty there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Okay, you got me on the grits. I have failed everyone here. But, I do real grits allot.. just not at Awful Waffle.. Hash browns are just tasty there.


I am currently managing a industrial relocation effort for a global manufacturing facility. The new site is located on the south side of a mid sized East Texas town. In Texas, the south side often means the lower income and predominately minority side across "the tracks". I on occasion stop by the Waffle House for some of them good ole hash browns they specialize in ....... and the toothless grins from the waitresses and cooks. Other than this one, I havent been in one in years. The kicker here is the elderly black gentlemen who gather here to talk smack, sometimes for hours while drinking coffee. I laugh my butt off listening to sports, politics and hoes, the only three topics these old coots talk about.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok , we got our power back on @ 4:15 am this morning , power went out @ 11:30 am on Saturday , water came back on sometime last night , we didn't have any damage here at the house . All is good , now it's time to restock and get ready for the next time . Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers . 

P.S. The wife drove me nuts , " city girl " , she had a very hard time with out haven power after 12 hours , LMAO @ the whole thing now .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Found out why power was only out at my home for maybe 3 hours, we are on the same grid as Trident Hospital... Priority...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Ok , we got our power back on @ 4:15 am this morning , power went out @ 11:30 am on Saturday , water came back on sometime last night , we didn't have any damage here at the house . All is good , now it's time to restock and get ready for the next time . Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers .
> 
> P.S. The wife drove me nuts , " city girl " , she had a very hard time with out haven power after 12 hours , LMAO @ the whole thing now .


Maybe now would be a good time to get a generator, then she could have power.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Maybe now would be a good time to get a generator, then she could have power.


Tri-fuel would be a great option it get if using a portable, burns gasoline,natural gas and propane. Propane IMO is the ultimate if the grid goes down for most people. It doesn't go " bad " and you can get underground storage tanks,above ground and portable tanks.

Grid up I prefer natural gas if available.

Whole house gen sets are nice but are expensive to install and run. They do require maintenance.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Steve,
> 
> You must be high, drunk, lost or badly mistaken. If they cant cover, smother, and cap hash browns ..... it ain't no Waffle House. Pay no mind to Slippy hatin' on the Waffle House, he gets enough idiotic look backs from them toothless gals he hires to work in his bordello.


 @Slippy
Are we making fun of Waffle House again?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Maybe now would be a good time to get a generator, then she could have power.


Yes , I am working on it , I need one very bad . in all everything went good . I am so happy we had all of our preps . I made a list of things that are needed " just seven things " so in all we are better then most , I will have the list filled by the end of next month .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Yes , I am working on it , I need one very bad . in all everything went good . I am so happy we had all of our preps . I made a list of things that are needed " just seven things " so in all we are better then most , I will have the list filled by the end of next month .


It might be helpful if you would share that list with others, it might contain something that we haven't thought of. That reminds me I need some sort of inflatable raft


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dear old prepper pal o mine lives down in there somewhere. He has a whole house propane generator and lasted him a couple of days then something happened to the well pump and it got to where it would not pull the house AC. So he thinks its broke. He say during the time it ran it used up 143 bucks of propane. He was still out of power as of yesterday morn.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Auntie said:


> It might be helpful if you would share that list with others, it might contain something that we haven't thought of. That reminds me I need some sort of inflatable raft


 The list : generator , large gas can , they are the only new things needed , the other five things are : replace water , can food , charcoal , and a better camp cook set then the one I have , I don't like the one I have " to small , pot and pan size " .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> The list : generator , large gas can , they are the only new things needed , the other five things are : replace water , can food , charcoal , and a better camp cook set then the one I have , I don't like the one I have " to small , pot and pan size " .


This is what we have, we use it for canning and emergencies:


----------

